# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  نورتي سما

## شمعة امل

سما

 
عانقت جدران منتدانا 
*عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*
*مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب* 
*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*
*لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور* 
*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا*
*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك* 
*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا* 
*البعض في كل المجالات*
*أتمنى لكى قضاء*
*وقت ممتع*
*معنا*

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا سما
نورتي المنتدى بقدومك

----------


## الصقر الذهبي



----------


## نقاء الروح



----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): اهلا وسهلا

نورتي المنتدى

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أهلا وسهلا 

نور المنتدى بوجودك

----------


## دليلة

اهلا وسهلااااااااااااااااا :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اهلا وسهلا فيكي نور المنتدي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
والاسم حلو [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلين وسهلين

----------


## سماا

> سما
> 
>  
> عانقت جدران منتدانا 
> *عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*
> *مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب* 
> *ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*
> *لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور* 
> *الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا*
> ...



يسلموووا حبيبتي والله خجلتيني بطيبة البك يا عمري كل الكلمات أليلة عليكي يا حبيبتي   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## ابو عوده

اشرقت وانورت والله  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## سماا

> اهلا وسهلا سما
> نورتي المنتدى بقدومك



هدا نوورك اخي يسلموووووااا  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## سماا

> 



يسلموووووا اخي هاد نوورك والله  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :Icon15:  :Icon31:

----------


## سماا

> 


هلا وغلا فيكي عزيزتي يسلموووا على مرورك الحلوووو :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## سماا

> اهلا وسهلا
> 
> نورتي المنتدى



هاد نورك عزيزي يسلمووا لتحيتك لي  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## سماا

> 


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  دوم الابتسامة حبيبتي يسلمووا على المرور

----------


## سماا

> أهلا وسهلا 
> 
> نور المنتدى بوجودك


يسلمووا اخي هاد من طيبت البك والله منور بوجودكــــــ   :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا آسف أجت متأخر

----------


## سماا

> اهلا وسهلااااااااااااااااا


يسلموووووا  خيتوو على مرورك الحلوووووووووو  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا  وسهلا سما

----------


## سماا

> [align=center]اهلا وسهلا فيكي نور المنتدي 
> والاسم حلو [/align]



يسلموووا  على المرور اسمك الاحلى  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

> اهلين وسهلين


يسلموووووووووووووا على المرور  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## سماا

> 


اهلين فيكي حبيبتي يسلمووووووا على مرورك الحلوووووووووو  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## سماا

> اشرقت وانورت والله


والله هاد نوورك اخي يسلموووا على مرورك الحلووو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

> انا آسف أجت متأخر



اهلين اخي نورت الموضوع والله لالا اخي جت في وأتها المناسيب هههههههه   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

> اهلا  وسهلا سما


يسلمووووووا حبيبتي شذى على مرورك الحلووو  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]أهلا وسهلا بسما  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اهلا و سهلا

----------


## جسر الحياة

أهلا وسهلا فيكي وبأهل سوريا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اهلا وسهلا
نور المنتدى بوجودك

----------


## سماا

> [align=center]أهلا وسهلا بسما 
> [/align]


اهلين فيك اخي نورت والله بمرورك ما ننحرم من طلتك  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## سماا

> اهلا و سهلا


اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي يسلمووا على الاستئبال الحلووو  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## سماا

> أهلا وسهلا فيكي وبأهل سوريا


اهلين فيك اخي نوورت بمروورك الحلوو   :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## سماا

> اهلا وسهلا
> نور المنتدى بوجودك


وفيك اخي والله كل النوور بمروورك الحلوو  يسلموا  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## سماا

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا اعزائي على مروركم الحلو الي زين موضووعي ونوره  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

[align=center]اهلا وسهلا[/align]

----------


## سماا

اهلين فيك نووورت   :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي 
نورتي المنتدى

----------


## آلجوري



----------


## شذى الياسمين



----------


## سماا

*يسلموا على استقبالكن الحلوو ليه وانشاءالله اكون عند حسن ضنكن*  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------

